# Yellow Stool



## britt0325 (Jul 11, 2013)

I feed a premade raw diet so the following question is in reference to that.

Does rabbit typically cause yellow stool too? 

My dog had had two yellow stools the past two weeks. The first was soft but not extremely and I thought that it was probably because I had taken him for a two mile walk and fasted the night before and things had just moved through him too quickly. 

This morning though he had another yellow stool, mixed with brown, and it was pretty firm. Although the yellow part did seem to be softer then the brown. He didn't go for a long walk yesterday and wasn't fasted and it was firmer then the last so I'm not sure it could be because of the stool moving too quickly through his system.

The only thing I can think is that I had just switched him over to rabbit the beginning of last week. He had been on beef and everything was fine for that month.

In just starting to get overly worried because he had previously had problems with his gallbladder and liver. Idk, why anything would be wrong though because he just had blood work about 4 months ago and everything was perfect. 

He's acting normal, eating fine, no diarrhea or throwing up. The only other changes is that he used to throw up bile every once in a while in the morning ( the yellow bile associated with hunger). I thought it was a good thing that he hasn't thrown up in a while but now I'm worried that it's because there's not enough bile for him to throw up (like a bile obstruction) if that makes sense. 

Idk if I'm just over paranoid or if this is normal so I guess I'm just looking for reassurance that this is normal. The only thing that is keeping me from running to the vet right now is the fact he just recently had blood work and everything was great. Also, the fact that when he had been sick his stool had been extremely light (I had thought it was because of chicken then, I was an idiot) like almost a whitish grey and his stool is nothing like that. 

Just yellow with normal brown.... Ugh so stressful.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

britt0325 said:


> I feed a premade raw diet so the following question is in reference to that.
> 
> Does rabbit typically cause yellow stool too?
> 
> ...


When our dogs develop soft mustard-yellow stool it usually progresses into yellow diarrhea which means giardia. See: Giardiasis: Diagnosis, Treatment, and Prevention

We use Safe-guard for goats to treat them (get it from the local feed store for a fraction of what the dog version costs.) You just need to be mindful in calculating the dosage. Usually we follow the "3 day treatment; retreat for 3 days in a week" regimen & it works very well. Within the 2nd day of the initial treatment their diarrhea starts to clear up.

Bonne chance,


----------



## britt0325 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the information. 

His stool went back to normal so I'm not sure what the issue was but if it happens again I'll have to go pick that up.


----------



## danielba73 (Sep 12, 2013)

did u check with your local vet? Sometimes yellow stool could be associated with pancreatitis (the yellow color could indicate fatty acids that have not been digested)


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

britt0325 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> His stool went back to normal so I'm not sure what the issue was but if it happens again I'll have to go pick that up.


Sounds like something that he ate that just didn't agree with him. And now that it has gone through his system, he's ok.

Personally, I've lost track of the number of times that my dogs have gotten into something that puts a "kink in their colon", then clears up as suddenly as it began. When we run them in field situations (training in the big equestrian parks) they are often out of sight for a while, except what shows up on the GPS tracker. So who knows? :noidea:

Pax,


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

One of my boys, who i home cook for, has gold colored poop.


----------

